
High Schooler's Unprecedented Carbon Discovery Has Scientists Wowed - nikse
https://www.inverse.com/article/44600-oklahoma-student-carbon-7-bonds-george-wang
======
blackstack
That's pretty sweet. I hope he gets a fill ride somewhere for this. This type
of mentality and curiosity needs to be encouraged.

